# Is Seattle Link Light Baggage Friendly???



## TN Tin Man (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm going to be arriving in Seattle on the CS, spending the night in a hotel near the Pioneer Square link light station.

The next morning I'm planning to take the LL from Pioneer Square to Sea-Tac to pick up a rental car.

A couple of days in Tacoma then back to Sea-Tac to drop the car off, check into an airport hotel and Link Light to a Mariners Game and back.

My question is....How friendly is Link Light for someone toting a roller bag and pack???


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2015)

Shouldn't be any problem!

I've done this several times from SEA-TAC to SEA both ways, the Light Rail station @ the Airport is upstairs in the Parking Garage so it's a ways to walk through the terminal from your Gate, but easily done!

Note that there are lots of homeless and panhandlers around Pioneer Square, but its a safe, touristy area!


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2015)

It is fine. I have carried my 20" rollaboard and my computer bag on them many times without any problem.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes. Many people take luggage on the light rail. Most cars have a clear area to put luggage and bikes. All of the light rail stations have elevators. As Jim said, it's a bit of a hike from the light rail station to the airport terminal, but it's flat and easy to navigate.

Enjoy your stay in Seattle!


----------

